# Motor con capacitor permanente



## Jose49 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola a todos de antemano les agradesco toda la ayuda que me puedan dar, estoy buscando algunas formulas o tablas para determinar el la capacidad del condenzador de un Motor Monofásico con capacitor permanente, este tipo de motores no lleva centrifugo( Interruptor automatico) 

Como este motor fue rembobinado tengo los siguientes datos el numero de espiras por grupo de bobinas y la seccion del Bobinado de Trabajo y Arranque ademas de la potencia y dimenciones del estator no se si con esto es suficiente para poder determinar las caracteristicas del capacitor 

Nota.- El capacitor esta conectado permanentemente en funcionamiento normal del motor   

Estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia !!!!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 29, 2006)

Holas.Jose49. para el condensador que pides. debes tener masque nada la potencia del motor y la capacidad de corriente del bobinado auxiliar (el calibre del alambre que usaste par  bobinarlo) ya que a mayor capacitancia mayor corriente ala msima frecuencia.. ahora  como regla general o mejor dicho experiencia en terreno yo le pongo un condensador de entre 5 y 15 uF (para un motor de 1/4 hasta de 3HP) a mayor capacitancia tb aumenta el par motor poco pero aumenta...

BYE!


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 6, 2007)

Tengo motores de capacitor permanente que tienen añadido un electrofreno, que funcionando energizando una bobina, justo antes de dicha bobina hay un rectificador que se esta quemando continuamente, realmente no se que puediese estar pasando. Opte por bajar la capacitancia del condensador, pero en algunos motores funciono esta solución pero en otros no. Realmente sería de mucha importancia si alguien pudiese prestarme un poco de ayuda.

De antemano, gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 6, 2007)

Freddy perez,el puente rectificador normalmente lo unico que alimenta es la bobina del electrofreno para que cada vez que le llegue tensión al motor se energise el electrofreno imantando el nucleo despagando asi la pieza que aprieta el disco de ferodo mediante unos pequeños muelles....que quiero decir con esto que o bien la bobina del freno esta en corto,o bien cambiaste el puente y lo pusiste de muy corta amperaje....prueva y di algo.....SUERTE


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 7, 2007)

Vaya Daniel muchas gracias por la rapidez de tu respuesta, voy a probar con otro puente rectificador para ver si puedo solucionar el inconveniente.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2007)

Amigo Freddy, verifica la placa del motor, marca y modelo. Busca referencias en Internet pues, los motores con capacitor fijo, comúnmente, son del tipo de campo dividido (Split Motor) y por ende directamente reversibles.
En las hojas de datos se indica la capacidad del mismo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 7, 2007)

muchas gracias paisano mcrven


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 7, 2007)

He descubierto que el problema no es el puente rectificador antes del electrofreno, sino un dispositivo SMD de dos pines justo antes de dicho puente, supongo que debe ser un capacitor, pero estuve buscando sus siglas y no consegui realmente que es, sus siglas son las siguientes:  4032 k275. Y en dado caso que fuese un condensador, porque ponerlo en la entrada y no en la salida del rectificador?, en la salida funciona como filtro pero que justificación práctica tendria colocarlo en la entradas AC del puente?

De antemano, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2007)

El condensador en la entrada es para reducir transitorias.

No se pone filtro a los electrofrenos porqué no son requeridos.

Ahora quemarse el puente-diodo, puede ser exceso de corriente para el puente que estás usando o, como te indicaron, la bobina del electroimán chamuscada por recalentamiento. Ponle un amperímetro en serie y mide la corriente. También puede ser cuestión del tiempo que dura el motor girando, por lo tanto, el electroimán quedará conectado.

esperamos tus lecturas.

mcrven

Trata de ubicar los datos del motor. Te aclararán muchas cosas.


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 11, 2007)

Los motores que estoy usando son europeos y utilizan 220V monofasico, en Venezuela para poder obtener esos 220 V necesito colocar dos fases, es decir, bifasico. El problema está en el adecuado retorno de la corriente. Emtonces el condensador permanente colocaba en la bobina del motor que no estaba funcionando en un momento dado más voltaje que el que había en la bobina de activada, entonces alli llegaban más de 350 voltios al condensador del electrofreno, haciendo que se quemara.

La solución no se si del todo funcional, fue que puse las dos fases directamente en la entreda del electrofreno, para evitar que la carga del condensador permanente (expresada en más voltaje), afectara al condensador del electrofreno.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 11, 2007)

Amigo Freddy, trata de colocar un diagrama del equipo. Es muy extraña la explicación que publicas.

mcrven


----------



## Freddy Pérez (Dic 12, 2007)

Los motores que estoy usando son europeos y utilizan 220V monofasico, en Venezuela para poder obtener esos 220 V necesito colocar dos fases, es decir, bifasico. El problema está en el adecuado retorno de la corriente, al no ser una alimentación monofásica (linea y neutro), sino bifásica, (dos líneas). Esto hace que el condensador inyecte más voltaje del permitido a la bobina del electrofreno, lo cual hacia explotar al condensador anti-transitorias.

La solución no se si del todo funcional, fue que puse las dos fases directamente en la entrada del electrofreno, para evitar que la carga del condensador permanente (expresada en más voltaje), afectara al condensador del electrofreno.

En el esquema el cable que va del electrofreno hasta la bornera 7 lo puse directamente a la otra fase.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 12, 2007)

Freddy, ese sistema es, cómo te dije antes un sistema de derecha y reversa. El motor es de fase dividida (Split Motor).

El freno se quema parqué sólo se activa en una sola dirección (En el diagrama, sólo en cerrar). Debes utilizar botones de doble contacto, uno cómo está para el motor y el otro, para activar el freno. Los dos botones deben ser dobles. El freno se debe accionar en ambas direcciones.

mcrven


----------

